# premature breakage



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi guys
Just recently I have noticed that my bands are breaking a lot sooner than they used to. I am using TBG doubled 30mm tapered to 22mm and stretching it until it won't stretch any more, the bands are tearing just by the wrap and tuck by the pouch.

I am well experienced with tying my own bands and follow all of the normal do's and dont's, I have tried not doing the wrap and tuck so tight but it has made no difference. At the moment I reckon I am getting between 100 and 200 shots per bands and this doesn't seem nearly the amount that I should be getting.

I would really appreciate hearing any ideas and experiences you may have on the subject as I am out of ideas.

Looking forward to hearing your thoughts, cheers guys and a happy and prosperous new year to everyone.


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

How many shots would you say you were getting before? Are you using the same frame? Is there any chance you've got a bur or something on the frame that's damaging the bands?

That's not a particularly extreme taper. You should definitely be getting more than 100 shots.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Try a 3mm taper and lengthen your active by 1/2 inch.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

Cheers for the comments I use a lot of frames so probably not the same one but they are all kept top notch

Not sure exactly how many shots I was getting but probably 500 or 600 plus


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

What do you use to tie? I found when I used string I was getting more breaks sooner, I switched to rubber and it is much better.


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

I find better with doubles Not to max them out, I often use 19mm doubles straight cut, so after much breakage started leaving them a bit longer and not stressing them as much, if you still arent getting the speed you want (I assume you're chucking some big heavy ammo) then widen your bands,, also I find that tying them for TTF protects the edges better.. are you using string or rubber for ties? any chance you can post a pic?


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

You don't really have t max out with tapers. Add another 1-2 cm to your active length and you should get a lot more life and barely notice any loss in power.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

Sorry guys cannot post a pic, I tie the bands with strips of TBG about 6mm wide and go 5 times around the band and 2 times over the string. I shoot 13mm steel and 12mm lead with this setup.

I will try leaving my active length a half inch longer. Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## Shooter22 (Jun 12, 2016)

Hey Berkshire, check out my gallery post of band to pouch system I created, should work fine for any width/taper

Shooter22


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

Welcome to the forum shooter, just checked out your method and if I understood this right there is basically a small extra piece of separate rubber that protects the bands from the wrap and tuck. Looks like a clever idea I will try it on the next bandset. Thanks for the advice and a great step by step guide.


----------



## Shooter22 (Jun 12, 2016)

Hey, Thanks for the welcome.....glad too be here as I was having the same problem you were ie: short lived bands. but after a while I finally realized that just about every band tear was pretty much in the exact spot "right where the tie-on's were." so I decided like you say, too give the bands a little protection, without adding much extra weight. So, just experimenting with the idea, the very first attempt, got me at "least" 2,000 shots plus using 3 /8" steel ball at full pull, it finally tore, but considering I was using, older scraps of TG I am happy too say my bands lasted about 5-6 times longer than normal. Expecting better

results from my new shipment of TG coming in. P.S. just used thin strips of TG for the tie-ons. Have fun......................


----------



## Shooter22 (Jun 12, 2016)

One more thing I forgot to mention... I don't know how you attach your bands to your slingshot. But check this out.. get you bands aligned where you feel that it is right place....pinch it with your fingers and use a couple of small drops from a "hot glue gun" hold in place till it dries then wrap . I guarantee the band will NEVER come off from that spot. also very easy too remove stuff left behind without any damage too your slingshot, wood, plastic, or whatever its made of

Cheers Shooter22


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

Cheers for the advice does the hot glue not affect the bands


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

hey, how are you cutting your bands? not using a sharp roller cutter and mst can greatly affect you band life..


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Pie, how many sets can you cut before you have to replace the wheel? Do you get through a whole sheet?


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Is it a new batch of TBG. I've had some issues with it in the past. Could be a bad batch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shooter22 (Jun 12, 2016)

Berkshire Bred

No, it will not affect the bands, don't put "gobbs" of it on there just a few dabs too hold the bands in place, maybe 1/8" from the end of where the bands attach the slingshot, or in back of where you will be tying the bands , so the "ties" will be doing the main job of securing the bands to the slingshot, just look at it a little bit of extra "insurance" those bands are not going to move anywhere.

Shooter22


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Hey Berkshire Bred... Are you using two layers of 30mm x 22mm on each fork? Or, did you mean a single layer that is folded in half on each side?


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

I cut my bands using a 45mm roller cutter on an old hard plastic chopping board. I guess the wheel could maybe do with replacing but it feels like it is cutting alright.

It is a brand new 5 metre roll of TBG bought of eBay, it looks to be as high quality as all the other rolls I have used.

If I remember to I will try a dab of hot glue when I put on a new bandset.

To be clear I use 2 separate bands each side tapered from 30mm to 22mm, some may say overkill for 13mm steel but I can handle the draw and I like the speed and power that I get.


----------

